# NEW V-CUBE 9X9X9 TUTORIAL!! FIRST ON YOUTUBE!!



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

The Description said:


> The 9x9 is an amazingly made puzzle, I can't believe the rumors were true about the chinese knockoff coming out before the real V-Cubes brand!
> 
> anyway, this video will be showing you the puzzle and its awesomness, then part 2 will be on method, and first step. Follow the link Down below to go to step 2.
> 
> Part 2: (Not Uploaded yet)


----------



## deco122392 (May 29, 2009)

oh dammit lol!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2009)

I saw the ratings and thought that maybe it was true. However, he wouldn't be the first person to upload a video on a 9x9x9.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 29, 2009)

win and fail at the same time
I never thought how it could ever be achieved


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2009)

Monkeydude fails again. I mean, did he seriously think anyone would believe that he could fit a 9x9x9 tutorial into 2 and a half minutes?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 29, 2009)

Really, I mean, really? Major fail. Laugh at the end was also a major fail. No offense...just a stupid video.


P.S. - at the beginning I was wondering what knockoff...I thought I would have known about it.


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Monkeydude fails again. I mean, did he seriously think anyone would believe that he could fit a 9x9x9 tutorial into 2 and a half minutes?



Well, he said that it wasn't actually the tutorial, I guess it was just supposed to be the announcement. The "actual" tutorial, according to the description, hasn't been uploaded yet.


The Description said:


> anyway, *this video* will be *showing you the puzzle *and its awesomness, then part 2 will be on method, and first step.


----------



## panyan (May 29, 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!


UPDATE: watched video... not impressed...


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 29, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I thought I would have known about it.



I also would've found out about the 9x9 prior to this video (if it was produced yet )


----------



## shoot1510 (May 29, 2009)

WOW! Just can't believe he just pull off a prank at us.

Edit: That is just a stupid vid. That is a worsted way that monkeydude can do to us.


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

hmm HE posted a stupid thread in all CAPS about monkeydude and they didn't flame HIM!!! but you flame me....


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 29, 2009)

and i thought this kid was annoying before...


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> hmm HE posted a stupid thread in all CAPS about monkeydude and they didn't flame HIM!!! but you flame me....



Well, I just Copied+Pasted the video title.


----------



## Nukoca (May 29, 2009)

panyan said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> UPDATE: watched video... not impressed...



Here's a slightly better one:


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 29, 2009)

Even if this was real, no one would really need it.
It's the same thing as a 7x7x7 but just bigger.


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

You don't want a v-9 or larger? I do. and every other v-cube yet to be made. As cubes get bigger, the challenge increases (challenge of getting fast/learning speed tricks, etc.).


----------



## panyan (May 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You don't want a v-9 or larger? I do. and every other v-cube yet to be made. As cubes get bigger, the challenge increases (challenge of getting fast/learning speed tricks, etc.).



i agree, i;d love a v9


----------



## Logan (May 29, 2009)

I think they should make the v-4 first. I'm tired of my eastsheen, and I don't want a meffert's/cleffert's 4x4. 

V-cubes are dominant!!!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> You don't want a v-9 or larger? I do. and every other v-cube yet to be made. As cubes get bigger, the challenge increases (challenge of getting fast/learning speed tricks, etc.).



No. I don't have like $200 to spend on puzzles that add no new challenge. 
Don't get me wrong, I have a V-7 and I like it, but I would rather have something like a Sq-1.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> I think they should make the v-4 first. I'm tired of my eastsheen, and I don't want a meffert's/cleffert's 4x4.
> 
> V-cubes are dominant!!!



IMO, i think that the v-4 will, when firstly unboxed, will be a piece of crap, like the v-6 was. I think that the v-4 will use the same mechanism as the v-5, just with the annoying layer misalignments. It will get better if you mod it though.....


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 30, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want a v-9 or larger? I do. and every other v-cube yet to be made. As cubes get bigger, the challenge increases (challenge of getting fast/learning speed tricks, etc.).
> ...



You're so right...I have better things to spend 200 bucks on...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



And as the cube get bigger or larger, it change shape from a cube to almost a sphere.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 30, 2009)

I wonder if a V-3 would be better than typical cubes. According to the patent, http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=verdes+cube#PPA5,M1
it looks like the pieces interlock differently, which might affect how the 3x3 might lock up or pop. Maybe the V-2 would be good too.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 30, 2009)

I'm really looking forward the V-2! I hope they can make it so that it will be like a V-2 DIY, that way we could adjust the tension, etc.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (May 30, 2009)

Haha found this funny definatly have seen worse crap on youtube... and if you dont want a bigger cube dont buy one simple as that. Im sure when they come out you will still all get one I know I will, but I would rather see the v-2,3,4 first.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

I want to see a V-3 for sure.
Lets see if it will have V-7 features... (Interlocking mechanism <3)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Like V5-6-7


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



Well done shoot.


----------



## irontwig (May 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Monkeydude fails again. I mean, did he seriously think anyone would believe that he could fit a 9x9x9 tutorial into 2 and a half minutes?



2 and half minutes for a 9x9x9 tutorial is way more then enough, since there's nothing new.


----------



## AvGalen (May 30, 2009)

After seeing the first 3 seconds I knew it would be a fake video, BUT I didn't expect to get RR-ed. Well done!

Also, I would buy a white and black version of every V-n. I am hoping for a pre-modded V6 first though. Bigger (8, 9, 10, 11) are also higher on my wishlist then smaller (4,3,2,1)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 30, 2009)

Hehe... Do you really expect a V-1? 


The video was a complete fail, but the RR did make me lol  For me the odd big cubes are on my wishlist (9, 11)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hehe... Do you really expect a V-1?
> 
> 
> The video was a complete fail, but the RR did make me lol  For me the odd big cubes are on my wishlist (9, 11)



Yeah! The v-1 is going to turn amazingly well!

I didn't expect the rick roll either  I actually didn't think he was kidding first but then I thought about it and realized that if there had been a v-cube 9x9 rip off I probably would've known about it..


----------



## spdcbr (May 30, 2009)

That's a real cheap way to get suscribers!


----------



## spdcbr (May 30, 2009)

I think it's worse than clicking on this: 

IF YOU'RE READING THIS...DON'T CLICK THE BIG GRIN!


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I think it's worse than clicking on this:
> 
> IF YOU'RE READING THIS...DON'T CLICK THE BIG GRIN!



WAAAAAHHH!


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (May 30, 2009)

Rick Rolled is having someone watch a video and BAM  rick astley pops up singing never gonna give you up  ... I dont know how he failed becouse no one was expecting it and we all fell for it.


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

This was a dumb video. Something that I've been cwondering is that why do people use this exact same song when they try to prank us. I've seen like 4 other videos use this same song when they prank us.


----------



## Poke (Jun 6, 2009)

V-cube71235678987654 said:


> This was a dumb video. Something that I've been cwondering is that why do people use this exact same song when they try to prank us. I've seen like 4 other videos use this same song when they prank us.


Wouldn't be a rickroll with any other video.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 6, 2009)

V-cube71235678987654 said:


> This was a dumb video. Something that I've been cwondering is that why do people use this exact same song when they try to prank us. I've seen like 4 other videos use this same song when they prank us.



This video explains it quite well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Shnum64-8


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 6, 2009)

Called It. LOL Fail


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 9, 2009)

monkeydude is simply unbelieveable


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 12, 2009)

... wow dude. lol gotta give props for accomplishing it though. fooled me i guess. but seriously? lol i thought that went out of style like a while ago. lol


----------



## panyan (Jun 13, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I think it's worse than clicking on this:
> 
> IF YOU'RE READING THIS...DON'T CLICK THE BIG GRIN!



you bastard!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 13, 2009)

Never, click anything that someone randomly tells you to click. Especially this link that I am posting.


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 15, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Never, click anything that someone randomly tells you to click. Especially this link that I am posting.



I clicked spdcbr's smiley. It killed me.

I see yours. I consider it. I hesitate. I click it -_-. 

The saying "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me" comes to my mind.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 15, 2009)

V-cube7_101 said:


> This was a dumb video. Something that I've been cwondering is that why do people use this exact same song when they try to prank us. I've seen like 4 other videos use this same song when they prank us.



Know your meme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT--CsBh5TM


----------



## panyan (Jun 15, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Never, click anything that someone randomly tells you to click. Especially this link that I am posting.
> ...



i considered it as well, then discarded the thought


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 15, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Never, click anything that someone randomly tells you to click. Especially this link that I am posting.



I would've clicked on it , but I held my mouse over it and recognized the URL.


----------



## panyan (Jun 15, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Never, click anything that someone randomly tells you to click. Especially this link that I am posting.
> ...



thats what happened with me


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 16, 2009)

panyan said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



I just couldn't resist clicking it. I did it twice. It was awesome.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, The video isn't a failure if Tony Fisher himself made a video response to it. (More like added one of his videos as a response)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Oh, and by the way, The video isn't a failure if Tony Fisher himself made a video response to it. (More like added one of his videos as a response)



....Yes, it still is. Why would Tony Fisher have changed anything?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 19, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Oh, and by the way, The video isn't a failure if Tony Fisher himself made a video response to it. (More like added one of his videos as a response)



Why would that make it not a failure? He most likely saw that your video was getting quite a lot of views for some reason and decided to post his much better faked 9x9x9(the actual FIRST ON YOUTUBE).


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 19, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by the way, The video isn't a failure if Tony Fisher himself made a video response to it. (More like added one of his videos as a response)
> ...



Well monkeydude has a long history of claiming that things are the first on youtube when anyone with the ability to type keywords into the search bar can clearly see that it has been done many times before.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 24, 2009)

Monkeydude seems to be a very very ugly version of Rick Astley.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Monkeydude seems to be a very very ugly version of Rick Astley.



Yep, cept I can't sing.


----------



## fundash (Jun 26, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> TobiasDaneels said:
> 
> 
> > Monkeydude seems to be a very very ugly version of Rick Astley.
> ...



wouldn't that be an insult to yourself?


----------



## Berry (Jun 26, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Yep, cept I can't sing.



I would watch a video of you trying though lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2009)

fundash said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > TobiasDaneels said:
> ...


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 27, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> I think it's worse than clicking on this:
> 
> IF YOU'RE READING THIS...DON'T CLICK THE BIG GRIN!



Thanks for destroying 2 minutes of my life...


mvg


----------

